# if there were a real film on gesualdo hypotetically who would play Gesualdo?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I seen Werner Herzog : death for 5 voicess, and it's more of a documentory, what if there were a real movie whit real actor who would play Gesualdo, i wanna see a movie like what they did whit mozart (amadeus), what about it?

Anyone fought of this idea allready?

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe Gesualdo Rivera?


----------



## TooManyNotes (Jan 4, 2017)

Nicholas Cage....just because


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Johnny Depp. He did a great job as Sweeney Todd, so I feel like he's well-suited to this kind of role.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

what about Christian Bale he look a bit like him?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Deprofundis, you look like him, you should take up acting and make it so.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Gary Oldman. He made a great Beethoven and can play just about anything with utter credibility.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> what about Christian Bale he look a bit like him?


I am with you deprofundis, very good choice.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

[deleted due to not reading prior posts]


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

O.J. Simpson - he has the right kind of experience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> O.J. Simpson - he has the right kind of experience.


Ouch, how hard can the truth be.


----------

